# multiplayer, singleplayer



## wannaobela

Ahoj,  používá se v českých hrách spíše "hra pro více hráčů" a "hra pro jednoho hráče" nebo anglické termíny "multiplayer" a "singleplayer"? Překládám hru a nevím, jestli to nechat v aj či přeložit. Já jsem nikdy hry nehrála..   Díky za tipy!


----------



## littledogboy

Jak je tu na fóru zvykem, zkonzultoval jsem google translate: _multiplayer_ vs. _pro samotáře_.


----------



## littledogboy

Nebo co třeba skupinovka?


----------



## wannaobela

littledogboy said:


> Jak je tu na fóru zvykem, zkonzultoval jsem google translate: _multiplayer_ vs. _pro samotáře_.


   To jsem nejak nepochopila. Spis me zajima, jak se to preklada v jinych ceskych hrach a ne to, co rika google translator. Nicmene diky za odpoved.


----------

